# rpl-rom-ffc:5



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

Periodicallythe following message appears on booting up. rpl-rom-ffc:5 missing. The computer then displays the message insert 'Boot Disk. Restarting everything goes through OK to XP main screen. Anyone throw any light on it. Its not a problem just annoying.

Porg


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

Believe your error message refers to Linux, not Windows.


----------



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

Gmh

Thanks for the reply. Can I just ask why. The message is from the boot up of the machine. Does linux write to the BIOS or something.

Regards

Porg


----------

